# Como dividir frecuencias para caja subwoofer 18" y caja medio 12" mas



## wilson mosquera (May 27, 2009)

Hola saludos

Soy nuevo en el sitio y abordo este tema por mi poca experiencia,  he consultado el mismo en las páginas recomendadas y no logro lo que necesito, que detallo a continuación:

Tengo unos bafles armados, así: Par de cajas para subwoofers, con un parlante Peavey Black Widow de 18” -1801-8, con referencias; 700 w rms, frec resp de 35 - 1khz, imped de 8 ohm. Esta caja posee un crossover hechizo, sin dato alguno. 

Otro par de cajas para medio y brillos con un parlante Peavey Scorpion plus de 12” - SP 12825, con referencias; de 200w rms, frec resp de 60 – 4khz, imped de 8 ohm, mas unidad tweeter Sound Barrier SBD 40, con referencias; de 80w, frec resp de 1.5 – 20khz, imped de 8 ohm, y tweeter bala Pyramid TW-47, con referencias; 250w RMS, frec resp de 2 – 25Khz, imped de 8 ohm. Todo esto empujado por un amplificador de potencia QSC mx 1500ª, con referencias FTC  0.01%  de 350w a 8 ohm, de 500w a 4 ohm, EIA 1% de 400w a 8 ohm, 600w a 4ohm y 750w a 2 ohm, frec resp  + o –  de 0.15db.  Esta caja también posee crossovers hechizo. 
La verdad esto no suena bien, respuesta de sonido muy fangosa sin nitidez ni profundidad. Según consultas el problema puede estar en la división o separación de las frecuencias para los parlantes,  

Lo que necesito saber es que tipo de crossover pasivo debo utilizar, si requiere de condensadores, bobinas, resistencias, etc., cuales y cuantas y su conexión. Solicito colaboración para la solución a mi problema, para así poder proceder a la fabricación del divisor con las referencias en mano.

Agradezco su colaboración.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 27, 2009)

wilson mosquera dijo:
			
		

> Todo esto empujado por un amplificador de potencia QSC mx 1500ª


No pidas nitidez y profundidad en graves si tienes todo ese arsenal conectado a un solo amplificador. Necesitas un crossover activo de 2 vías y otro amplificador. Asi dejas uno para las cajas de medios - agudos y otro para los subgraves.

Y también sería importante saber como tienes eso conectado al amplificador. Ante lo precario del asunto yo conectaría las cajas de medios agudos en paralelo al canal A y los subgraves en paralelo al canal B y con un ecualizador estéreo (de esos dobles) ecualizaría de forma independiente para cada canal utilizándose a la vez como crossover activo.

Y si buscas mas información acerca la fabricación e información de crossover tanto pasivos como activos, aquí te dejo unos enlaces muy buenos. Allí hay mucha información, lo demás depende de tu interés:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...D:10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=crossover&sa=Buscar#1122


----------



## detrakx (May 27, 2009)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:
			
		

> No pidas nitidez y profundidad en graves si tienes todo ese arsenal conectado a un solo amplificador.


Es no tiene nada que ver. Mientras el amplificador este funcionando como corresponde sin estar sobrecargado. Todo debería funcionar como corresponde.
Incluso los parlantes funcionan mucho mejor cuando manejan potecias muy por debajo de su potencias RMS.

EL problema aqui pasa por 2 cosas :
1- Poner filtros
2- Sacar uno de los 2 TW.

1- Para el 18" y 12"  te recomiendo utilizar un Xover activo. armar filtros pasivos para bajas frecuencias es costozo, tenes pérdidas en los elementos (cap, bobinas) asi tambien como la degradación de la señal de audio. 
Para el TW podes optar por un filtro pasivo o activo según convenga.

Si armas el sistema todo con Xover activo necesitarias 3 vias por canal (bajos/medios/agudos).

Si armas el sistema en activo para el 18 y 12" y el TW en pasivo los podrias hacer con 2 potencias.

2- Tenes que sacar uno de esos Tw urgente. asi a ojo te diría que saques el Bala. 
Si bién suenan muy fuerte pero la respuesta en F es alineal y no reproduce los sonidos con fidelidad.

Mi consejo es: 
Conseguis un Xover de 2 vias. y una Potencia para los 18". 

Señal  ---> Xover ch1 ---> Potencia Sub ---> 18"
Señal ----> Xover ch2 ---> Potencia Mid / High ---> Filtro Pasa bajos ---> 12"
Potencia Mid / High ---> Filtro Pasa Altos ---> TW"

SAludos .


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 27, 2009)

detrakx dijo:
			
		

> Es no tiene nada que ver. Mientras el amplificador este funcionando como corresponde *sin estar sobrecargado*. Todo debería funcionar como corresponde.


Sólo di mi punto de vista no espero que prevalezca antes las demás o en este caso ante la tuya. Sigo manteniendo mi argumento de no amplificar *subgraves - medios - agudos * por una misma linea de amplificación. 

El amigo Wilson tienen 1000W rms en parlantes por lado, y el amplificador solo es capaz de manejar supuestamente 500w rms por canal a 4ohm (estoy seguro que no sería mas allá de 170W rms por canal a 4ohm *nominales*).



			
				detrakx dijo:
			
		

> Incluso los parlantes funcionan mucho mejor cuando manejan potecias muy por debajo de su potencias RMS.


Estoy de acuerdo, en este hilo por lo menos yo no he mencionado lo contrario y no veo a quien tratas de convencer. 



			
				detrakx dijo:
			
		

> Mi consejo es:
> Conseguis un Xover de 2 vias. y una Potencia para los 18".


Vaya! Veo que estamos de acuerdo. 

Por otro lado: Wilson me parece muy buena etapa esa QSC MX y también tus medios, si por los momentos no hay opción de comprar una nueva etapa de potencia para bi-amplificar te recomiendo que uses subgraves por un lado y medio - agudos por el otro y preamplificando de manera acorde para cada canal. Tu amplificador no tiene la potencia suficiente para alimentar 2 bocinas de 18" - 2 bocinas de 12" - 2 driver de compresión - 2 tweeter bala.

Tu tweeter bala también me parece excelente yo no lo quitaría a menos que lo vendiese junto con los driver y comprase un driver de calidad y que me cubra un mejor rango de frecuencias en especial las mas altas. 



			
				wilson mosquera dijo:
			
		

> ... Esta caja posee un crossover hechizo, sin dato alguno ... Esta caja también posee crossovers hechizo.


Tienes excelentes parlantes y ademas tienes su respuesta en frecuencia, sería justo fabricarle crossovers que se adapten a sus capacidades. 



			
				wilson mosquera dijo:
			
		

> *Lo que necesito saber es que tipo de crossover pasivo debo utilizar*, si requiere de condensadores, bobinas, resistencias, etc., cuales y cuantas y su conexión. Solicito colaboración para la solución a mi problema,* para así poder proceder a la fabricación del divisor con las referencias en mano.*


De acuerdo a tu duda principal; ya te dejé un enlace que te direccionan hacia a otros donde puedes obtener mas información, incluso mas de la que ameritas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 27, 2009)

wilson mosquera dijo:
			
		

> Otro par de cajas para medio y brillos con un parlante Peavey Scorpion plus de 12” - SP 12825, con referencias; de 200w rms, frec resp de 60 – 4khz, imped de 8 ohm, mas unidad tweeter Sound Barrier SBD 40, con referencias; de 80w, frec resp de 1.5 – 20khz, imped de 8 ohm, y tweeter bala Pyramid TW-47, con referencias; 250w RMS, frec resp de 2 – 25Khz, imped de 8 ohm.



Aún considerando lo que te dice detrakx, debés tener en cuenta lo siguiente:

Si es tan notoria la deficiencia de sonido, yo centraría el análisis en la unidad de medios, el Peavey Scorpion de 12". Si te fijás en el rango de frecuencias que maneja, vas a ver que es insuficiente el alcance para los medios-altos. Los 4 kHz no alcanzan para definir buenos medios, por que para poner cualquier crossover (activo o pasivo) vas a tener que poner la frecuencia de cruce al menos una octava por debajo de la frecuencia de corte superior de ese parlante...o sea en 2 kHz, que está casi al medio de la banda mas sensible del oído y cualquier deficiencia va a ser claramente audible. Por otra parte, 2 KHz es la frecuencia de corte inferior de los tweeters y no puedes realizar el cruce en ese punto, sino una octava mas arriba...que coincide con la frecuencia de corte superior del parlante de medios.

En mi opinión....el parlante de medios (Peavey Scorpion) que tienes es completamente inadecuado para su función. Punto.

Cualquier modificación que hagas conservando ese parlante solo va a ser un cambio cosmético sin resultados tangibles. Tienes que reemplazarlo por algun parlante similar, pero con rango extendido, que soporte una frecuencia de corte superior de alrededor de 6 o 7 kHz MINIMO.

También debes tener en cuenta que esos crossovers sin especificaciones probablemente solo sirvan de pisapapeles, por que es imposible obtener un ajuste adecuado con un componente de diseño genérico, en particular, en el nivel de potencia que estas usando.

No has especificado parámetros propios de cada parlante (y yo soy muy vago como para buscarlos) ni el tipo y dimensiones de las cajas donde los tienes montados...y eso puede ser otra fuente importante de problemas.

Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 27, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> En mi opinión....el parlante de medios (Peavey Scorpion) que tienes es completamente inadecuado para su función. Punto.


Completamente en desacuerdo. Busca un woofer de 12" que llegue mas allá de los 5Khz, en caso de que lo encuentres la gran mayoría o la totalidad de ellos llega hasta 3.5Khz - 5Khz.



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Tienes que reemplazarlo por algun parlante similar, pero con rango extendido, que soporte una frecuencia de corte superior de alrededor de *6 o 7 kHz MINIMO*.


Ahora búscame un woofer de 12" que llegue a los 9Khz. 

*Woofer* "es el término usado comúnmente para designar al altavoz diseñado para producir sonidos de bajas frecuencias, frecuentemente entre los 40 Hertz hasta 1000 Hertz, o más". Ése *o más* no llega a los 9Khz.

Woofer (fuente): http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woofer



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> También debes tener en cuenta que esos crossovers sin especificaciones probablemente solo sirvan de pisapapeles, por que es imposible obtener un ajuste adecuado con un componente de diseño genérico, en particular, en el nivel de potencia que estas usando.


Estamos de acuerdo. 



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> No has especificado ... el tipo y dimensiones de las cajas donde los tienes montados...y eso puede ser otra fuente importante de problemas.


Me sumo a saber si las cajas están fabricadas acorde a los parámetros. 

Peavey Scorpion® SP-12825 






Features

    * 12"
    * Impedance :    8 Ohms
    * Power capacity :    800 W Peak 400 W Program 200 W Continuous
    * Sensitivity :    98.7 dB / 1 W 1 m
    * Usable freq. range :    60 Hz ~ 4 kHz
    * Cone :    Kevlar impregnated cellulose
    * Voice coil diameter :    2.5 / 63.5 mm
    * Voice coil material :    Aluminum ribbon wire Kapton former Nomex stiffener Solderless diffusion welded OFHC copper leads
    * Net weight lb. / kg :    9.8 lbs. / 4.5 kg
    * Znom (ohms) 8
    * Revc (ohms) 5.70
    * Sd (Square Meters) 0.050
    * BL (T/M) 14.66
    * Fo (Hz) 77.5
    * Vas (liters) 44.8
    * Cms (uM/N) 126.2
    * Mms (gm) 33.4
    * Qms 6.576
    * Qes 0.431
    * Qts 0.404
    * Xmax (mm) 0.06
    * Le (mH) 0.35
    * SPL (1W 1m) 98.7
    * No (%) 4.7%
    * Vd (cu. in. / ml) 3.7 / 60
    * Pmax (Watts pgm.) 400
    * Disp (cu. in. / ml) 100 / 1639

Peavey (fuente): http://www.peaveymag.net/productdetails-dealer-05030-prodid-2091.aspx

... si, no tengo nada que hacer y busqué los parámetros.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 27, 2009)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




      
Vos lo estás diciendo!
Si no hay ningun woofer que llegue a los 7kHz o más...entonces no tiene sentido usar un woofer para reproducción de medios, y eso es lo que están haciendo.
Claro, a menos que corten los medios y los altos con un crossover activo con una pendiente mínima de 24dB/octava.
Simple...eh?

Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 27, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Si no hay ningun woofer que llegue a los 7kHz o más...entonces no tiene sentido usar un woofer para reproducción de medios, y eso es lo que están haciendo.


No entiendo tu planteamiento. Todos usan y usamos woofer mas driver en cajas full range tanto en cajas activas como pasivas, cuando se le adicionan subgraves estas cajas full range se las corta de 150Hz - 100Hz dejarlas medio - agudas y las frecuencias por debajo de 150Hz se las dejan a los bajos. 

No he visto una configuración de fabrica que venga con: driver - *mid*- woofer y luego le adicionamos woofer con corte subgrave. Ahora coméntanos por cual altavoz tu reemplazarías ese Peavey de 12".


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 27, 2009)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahá...y *un driver* es lo mismo que un tweeter? No, cierto?
Fijate cual es el planteo original del primer post y luego seguimos conversando...

Saludos!


----------



## detrakx (May 27, 2009)

Yo creo que cruzar el 12" con el driver SB40 no esta mal. Si bién no es lo mas recomendado ya que el límite superior del 12" esta cercano al cruze de frecuencias. Es un cruce de compromiso.
Según vi las especificaciones del SB40 es un driver de 1"  perfectamente cruzable entre 1,5khz y 2Khz típico cruce de sistemas full range de 2vias.
El TW bala no va en ese sistema. 

Saludos.


----------



## wilson mosquera (May 28, 2009)

Hola me complace estar nuevamente en el sitio

Gracias por las sugerencias y recomendaciones respecto al tema, desde que las recibi inmediatamente incursione en las paginas recomendadas, pero para un inexperto en el tema no es nada facil empezar con el manejo de formulas para calculos de frecuencias de corte, condensadores, resistencias e inductores a utilizar, con lo anterior no quiero significar que el tema no me interesa al contrario me interesa muchisimo y espero en un lapso de tiempo, con todas estas ayudas, estar efectuando mis propios analisis y calculos. 

La verdad no tengo disponibilidad para la compra de otro amplificador y crossovers activo, por lo que debo jugarmela con lo existente, para lo cual decidi revisar detalladamente el crossovers de mi caja de medios-altos la que mas mal suena, en ella encontre los siguientes componentes: El parlante de 12" Peavey tiene en serie en el lado positivo unicamente una resitencia de 30W por 7.5 ohmJ, los dos tweeters cada uno tiene en el lado positivo todo en serie; dos resistencias de 10W por 10 oms mas un condensador de 2.3 Uf por 250W. 

Lo que necesito saber es si esto esta bien, de no ser asi que se sugiere debe llevar cada parlante, mi solicitud adquiere mas fuerza al conocer la información suministrada por el amigo ezavalla cuando dice que el parlante de 12" peavey el rango de frecuencias que maneja es insuficiente para el alcance de los medios altos y crea un conflito con la frecuencia de corte de los parlantes altos. Imaginense la desicion que debo tomar siendo un inexperto en el tema, reitero mi amable solicitud de colaboracion para la inmediatez de solucion al problema. 

Nuevamente muchisimas gracias


----------



## wilson mosquera (May 28, 2009)

Hola olvide informaciónrmar que las cajas de subwoofer y medios-altos las tengo conectadas en paralelo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 28, 2009)

wilson mosquera dijo:
			
		

> La verdad no tengo disponibilidad para la compra de otro amplificador y crossovers activo, por lo que debo jugarmela con lo existente, para lo cual decidi revisar detalladamente el crossovers de mi caja de medios-altos la que mas mal suena, en ella encontre los siguientes componentes: El parlante de 12" Peavey tiene en serie en el lado positivo unicamente una resitencia de 30W por 7.5 ohmJ, los dos tweeters cada uno tiene en el lado positivo todo en serie; dos resistencias de 10W por 10 oms mas un condensador de 2.3 Uf por 250W.


 
Si hubieras dicho esto antes, nos hubieramos ahorrado un monton de comentarios.

El driver y el tweeter comienzan a operar a los 2.5 kHz con un filtro pasa-altos de primer orden, lo cual no está mal para el driver (si no fuera por las resistencias en serie), pero si para el tweeter, cuyo corte debería estar sobre los 5 o 6 kHz.

Si no tienes disponibilidad para multiamplificación vamos a tener problemas...pero mas problemas vamos a tener con esas resistencias en serie...así que se las vas a tener que quitar. Esas resistencias las colocan aquellos que creen que por una suerte de magia van a extender la respuesta en bajas frecuencias...y con los parlantes suele dar algun resultado, normalmente ridículo si no se recalculan las dimensiones de las cajas, pero con los drivers y tweeters, a menos que sean piezo-eléctricos y que no es tu caso, es mejor que no las pongas ya que lo unico que logras es atenuar el rango medio-alto y alto.

Tal como dice detrakx, quitá también el tweeter bala y dejá solo el driver (el SBD40 no es un tweeter sino un compression-driver). Acá en el foro hay un par de hilos sobre como calcular los crossovers para, buscalos y usalos para calcular un crossover de primer orden para los subgraves-bajos, y uno de segundo orden para los bajos-medios y medios-altos. Vas a necesitar tres vías: subgraves-bajos para el de 18", bajos-medios para el de 12" y medios-altos para el SBD40, y las frecuencias de corte *tentativamente* van a andar por: 180 Hz y 2 kHz (esta ultima no la vas a poder cambiar mucho).

Si querés un cálculo del crossover mas estricto que el que hay en este foro, podés mirar acá: http://sound.whsites.net/lr-passive.htm, pero para un principiante me quedaría con el del foro.

No te quepa duda que luego vamos a tener que calcular los L-Pads para equalizar las sensibilidades de los parlantes entre sí, ya que una vez que hagas el crossover, es seguro que vas a tener un exceso de agudos dada la alta sensibilidad del driver, pero eso se hace luego...

Probá con eso y vemos que sucede...pero no esperes maravillas, aunque estate seguro que se va a escuchar muchísimo mejor que ahora.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 28, 2009)

Una pregunta.

Los Tweeters Piezoelectricos necesitan una resistencia para funcionar?. 
No se les puede poner el audio directo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 28, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta.
> Los Tweeters Piezoelectricos necesitan una resistencia para funcionar?.
> No se les puede poner el audio directo?



Algunos dicen que si...otros que no...

Lo que yo hago es poner una resistencia de 8.2Ω 10W en paralelo con el tweeter piezo y en serie con ambos, el capacitor que "corta" los graves (por lo general lo pongo a 6 kHz, mas o menos, pero depende de que parlante de medios usés).
Independientemente de esto, hay algunos sitios de Internet que ponen resistencia en serie de 8Ω 20W y otros que hacen cualquier tipo de locuras...o no le ponen nada.

Lo que yo hago es por que un tweeter piezo es un capacitor y los capacitores suelen provocar inestabilidades en los amplificador, así que mejor curarse en salud y hacer que parezca una resistencia. Hasta donde lo he probado, con amplificador de 100W y unos crossover medios..truchos, así como lo hago andan perfectos...salvo el chillido propio de este tipo de tweeter...pero no se pueden pedir maravillas de un tweeter piezo que maneja 75W y vale 2 dólares   

A veces me pongo loco y atenúo esto tweeters para que los agudos no resalten tanto sobre los medios, pero es mucho trabajo, por que hay que adivinar la sensibilidad de los medios para ponerle un L-Pad al tweeter...así que mejor uso el control de tono del pre.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 28, 2009)

Y estos, se pueden quemar si se les exede la potencia?

Tengo 6 Tweeters, 2 por caja. Los tres en paralelo (de cada caja) pasan por un capacitor de 2uF y una R de 22Ohm 25W. El capacitor va en serie con la resistencia, y de ahi al positivo de los tres Tweeters.

Hace poco (ayer) los prove con una potencia como de 300W, 2 de una caja dejaron de sonar, los de la caja suenan todos, pero poquito. Se habran quemado.

Gracias por tu tiempo Ezavalla.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 28, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Y estos, se pueden quemar si se les exede la potencia?
> 
> Tengo 6 Tweeters, 2 por caja. Los tres en paralelo (de cada caja) pasan por un capacitor de 2uF y una R de 22Ohm 25W. El capacitor va en serie con la resistencia, y de ahi al positivo de los tres Tweeters.
> 
> ...



Hola!
Los tweeter piezo *se conectan siempre en serie*, no en paralelo!
Hay que recordar que estos bichos son capacitores, no resistencias, así que hay que pensar un poco diferente.
Cada tweeter se banca 75 watts (estándard, hay algunos de 100W), así que con tres de ellos en serie, tendrías 225 W...no está para darle con el amplificador de 300 W al mango...menos aún si suponemos que esos 75W son de pico...aunque la resistencia en serie algo debe haber atajado..
Vas a tener que sacarlos y probarlos por separado, sin resistencia ni nada, para verificar que tal han quedado...pero sí...se queman si se excede la potencia (mas que quemarse, se rompen).

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 28, 2009)

mmm.

Con razón, de las cajas originales donde estaban, estos venian todos en serie...

Ahora vere de cuanto fue el golpe. Lo bueno que por mi rancho, andan baratitos. 1.5UsD

Por lo de que se rompen, te refieres al diafragma de este, o el elemento Piezo-electrico?

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 29, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Por lo de que se rompen, te refieres al diafragma de este, o el elemento Piezo-electrico?



El diafragma queda mas o menos bien...el problema es el elemento piezoeléctrico. He visto un par de ellos "partidos al medio" luego de que volaran en una caja por exceso de potencia.


----------

